# Question avant de jailbreaker son iphone tout neuf



## AllBlacks (2 Novembre 2015)

Salut, Je viens d'acheter un iPhone 6s et je me demandais, concrètement y a vraiment des risques à le jailbreaker ou pas ? Genre petit bug, lag, ralentissement ou autres.. Ou alors il vaut mieux attendre qu'il vieillisse un peu ? Ce serai juste pour 2 ou 3 tweak que je trouve dommage qu'ils ne sont pas disponible sur l'os de base  
Vu qu'il est encore tout neuf et je suis assez satisfait de sa réactivité j'hésite à faire quoi que ce soit


----------



## aurique (3 Novembre 2015)

Si tu viens de l'acheter, il doit être en 9.1 (ou au pire en 9.02) et , pour l'instant aucun Jailbreak n'est dispo pour ces firmwares ... donc , je crois que tu as ta réponse


----------



## AllBlacks (3 Novembre 2015)

Ouais je suis sur 9.1 je vais devoir attendre
Et pour ce qui est des legers bug ou ralentissement, Y en a t-il apres un jailbreak?


----------



## Maxmad68 (11 Novembre 2015)

Il y en a à certains endroits (notamment quand on entre dans Spotlight) mais ce n'est pas très dérangeant


----------



## rgi (18 Novembre 2015)

@aurique 

T'es sur de toi pour ios 9.0.2 ? Jailbreak Pangu pourtant dispo depuis sur le mois d'octobre !

La désinformation ici est souvent présente.

Et quand on ne sais pas on se tait , chose que tu aurais due faire !


----------



## aurique (18 Novembre 2015)

rgi a dit:


> Et quand on ne sais pas on se tait , chose que tu aurais due faire !



T'es mignon.  Et oui, je suis un pro de la désinformation et j'adore étaler mon infime ignorance.

Je supposais qu'il était en 9.1 et il n'y a aucun jailbreak possible sur ce firmware.


----------



## rgi (18 Novembre 2015)

Non non  dans ton post plus haut tu parle bien des 2 firmwares, tu ne sais pas te relire ? Donc oui tu fait de là désinformation !



aurique a dit:


> Si tu viens de l'acheter, il doit être en 9.1 (ou au pire en 9.02) et , pour l'instant aucun Jailbreak n'est dispo pour ces firmwares ... donc , je crois que tu as ta réponse


----------



## aurique (18 Novembre 2015)

je t'adore !


----------



## rgi (18 Novembre 2015)

Fait le comique mais en attendant l'idiot du village c'est toi pas moi.


----------



## aurique (18 Novembre 2015)

je ne m'en lasse pas !


----------



## Maxmad68 (12 Décembre 2015)

Que de mots doux sur un sujet tout à fait approprié...
Vous vous comportez comme des gamins, vous pensez pas que ce n'est pas le moment ni l'endroit?


----------



## rgi (12 Décembre 2015)

Et toi tu vient troller 1  mois plus tard . Qui c'est le gamin dans l'histoire ? Nous on a l'intelligence d'avoir arrêter mais toi ....


----------



## Maxmad68 (25 Janvier 2016)

Arreter? Je vois ça...


----------

